# My first moving Prop



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks to the NJ/PA Make and Take my haunt will finally have a moving prop!! It took many attepts and reconfigurations but success. Thank you all for helping me with this. I was very fustrated to the point of giving up. More vids will be posted.

MVI_0395.flv video by NoahFentz-itsJeff - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid248.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid248.photobucket.com/albums/gg177/NoahFentz-itsJeff/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg177/NoahFentz-itsJeff/MVI_0395


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great in a darker room!! Well done! I may have to make one!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That looks cool Noah..I like it.!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Great job man I really like that.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It will make a nice addition to your haunt. Now you have the bug and will be making a load of moving props I bet.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great job Jeff. I'll post more video's of it once I upload them. I'm sure Trishaanne is happy to have that very weathered trash can prop finally go home with you. lol


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That came out great! Movement is perfect. I know what you mean about the frustration, we made our first moving prop last year and it took a lot of tweaking! Great job!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Witness every ghoul and boy,the birth of a grotesque life form! Step right up & see thru eye's clouded w/ fear...The most horrid spectacle before your very eye's. The birth of a Haunted Animatronic Technician!!! Congratulations on your 1st,may it lead you to many more! Nice work,luv the motion!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Just add a blue boa and it will be complete.Great job Noah.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well you did a fine job. We all get frustrated, but I think you could about anything you choose. The Blue Boa would be a nice addition. Thank You Very Much!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*1st Animated Prop*

Very cool...I want to make one too! I have a couple of ideas in mind based on your video, thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another take on the head popper - I love it!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Awsome Jeff!! I didn't get to see it yesterday with the eyes lit.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a fantastic first animation. Congrats.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I actually wanted an up and down motion so we tried several ideas from the internet. Most was learing. I tried Chris's Idea but it did not pan out. We tried using a cam and that did not work because of the height of the can in ratio to the size of the head. So we restricted the swaying motion by using a shorter crank. I am still working out some of the kinks. My next moving prop will be grandmaw rockin in her chair.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job NoahFentz! Looks very cool...congrat's


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks good! Now you've got the animatronic bug - you'll be looking at every prop differently now, trying to figure out how to get movement.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love it. Congratulations on a successful animated prop. Everyone is right...now you will not be satisfied with static any more. It is an obsession. Keep up the great work, looking forward to many more wonderful creations.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice!
:jol:.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on your first animated prop. So what's next?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations Jeff! Awesome job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome work! I've never even made a moving prop! i want to now!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks even creepier in person in low light. It will will scare a few tots for sure. Nice Job Jeff.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That looks very cool! I like the eyes and the facial expression. Creeptastic!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

There is no how to but I will try to take video of the mechanism in action. Its your basic wiper motor learing action. I used a computer power pack that was supplied by Vlad( thank you). Everything is running on the 5v including the LEDS


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job on that, and now that you have knocked out the first one it will be easier to do the next.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dude that kicks butt ---


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, that is very nice.

I am actually working on my 'Peeper' that has the vertical movement using a small motor. It took me several hours to get it to work.

I'm not finished yet, but here is a little info on mine so far:
Vertical Peeper Prop [WIP]


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

There is a traditional scream haunters use when one of us 'birth's' a new moving prop. Please ensure you use it in future 

"It's aliivvveeeeeee!!" 




Congratulations. As others have commented, this will now become an obsession.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

IMU said:


> Oh, that is very nice.
> 
> I am actually working on my 'Peeper' that has the vertical movement using a small motor. It took me several hours to get it to work.
> 
> ...


Okay...THAT was the motion I was looking for. PLEASE PLEASE explain. We tried many attempts but came up with the one in the video. Your set up looks easy. Is it that simple?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice Job! IMU what are the two white things on the board (PVC pipes)? Is the dowel sliding between them? I Suppose a draw slide would work also.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! Looks great! If that's what you do for your first, I think you'll go far! My first moving prop was a rotisserie motor/fishing line/treelimb contraption that made a blucky raise an empty pop bottle up and down, the fish line kept getting tangled and breaking...pathetic.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Since I don't want to hijack this thread, I posted about my peeper prop here: Peeper Prop Thread.

I'll try and answer your questions over there. Or, shoot me a PM and I'll do my best to explain or take more pics. OK, off to answer your questions over there!


----------

